# Keulenschnur



## dorschfreund85 (18. Oktober 2010)

Moin leute ich wollte mein reinhören ob hr wisst wo man günstig keulenschnure herbekommen kann das günstigste was ich bisher gefuden habe is 6,80

wenn ihr nen güstigeren onlineshop kennt pls info me^^

danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Brikz83 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Was ? |kopfkrat ;+


----------



## dorschfreund85 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

eine Keulenschnur das is eine Monofile Schnur die von einer 58er schlagschnur knotenlos auf eine 33er,30er oder 28er schnur verbunden is.... ergo keule vorne dick hinten dünn


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Was ? |kopfkrat ;+



Ich denke er meint die vorgefertigten verjüngten Teile.


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Bei Knudsen in Kiel bekommst du die Keulen für 4,99,-.
Die haben 0,28er, 0,30er, 0,33er und 0,37er. Kosten alle das Gleiche (egal welche Stärke). Wenn du mal ne richtig gute Keule fischen willst (ist aber nur was für hängerfreie Plätze und kein Kraut) dann versuche mal die 0,225er von Grauvell zu bekommen. Ist ne klasse Schnur die sich sehr gut werfen läßt. Kostet zwar mehr aber ist es auch wert. Ist aber eigentlich was für Ententeich wo man weit raus muß. Manchmal fehlen ja nur paar Meter und mit der Schnur schafft man die. Hab mit der 0,225er einen 65er Dorsch mühelos gedrillt...


----------



## Brikz83 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Keulenschnur is schon klar.....
Die Frage is doch aber wie lang soll sie sein, und bis zu welcher stärke soll sie sich verjüngen

und zu guter letzt 6,80 was euro?


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Keulenschnur is schon klar.....
> Die Frage is doch aber wie lang soll sie sein, und bis zu welcher stärke soll sie sich verjüngen
> 
> und zu guter letzt 6,80 was euro?



Keulenschnüre sind immer 200-220m. Der Preis ist meist der Gleiche, egal welche Stärke. Nur gibts natürlich auch bei Keulenschnüre verschiedene Anbieter und unterschiedliche Preise. Hab am Wochenende gerade wieder 3 Keulen in der Ostsee versenkt... waren 0,28er die das viele Kraut nicht ausgehalten haben.


----------



## Schleie! (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Ich kann die von Dega empfehlen. Weiß einer, wo man die noch bekommt?


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Großmann in Kiel... 

...oder hier:http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...aperline).html?shop_param=cid=23&aid=216.006& 


.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

jo aber dann bin ich auch wieder bei 10eu mit porto und dann kann ich sie hier auch in eutin kaufen selber preis


----------



## Duke Nukem (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Mit einer einzigen Schnur kommste ja nicht weit. 
  Kauf 10 Stk. dann relativiert sich das Porto wieder. 

Event. gibt's auch noch Mengenrabatt!  




  Andreas


----------



## Rosi (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> jo aber dann bin ich auch wieder bei 10eu mit porto und dann kann ich sie hier auch in eutin kaufen selber preis



Und nimm noch ein paar Wattwürmer mit, dann tust du dem Händler auch mal was Gutes. So um die Cent zu feilschen und lieber im Internet das Kleinzeug ordern ist doch uneffektiv. Wenn dein Händler Pleite geht, kannste die Wattis selber buddeln.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Also wattis hol ich net von meinem angel shop sondern dierekt aus grebin, von egon das sind top würmer und soweit ich weiss bekommt grossmann die auch von ihm^^


----------



## notme (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Ich dachte schon das wäre irgendeine Schnur ausm Erotikfachgeschäft :q


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> Also wattis hol ich net von meinem angel shop sondern dierekt aus grebin, von egon das sind top würmer und *soweit ich weiss bekommt grossmann die auch von ihm*^^



Du weißt nicht viel da es nämlich Falsch ist  |supergri

Wattis sind Service!! Die Händler verdienen nur am Kleinkram. Sowas kauft man dort wo man auch seine Würmer ordert (ich jedenfalls). 

Egon seine Würmer sind aber wirklich Top und außer Würmer hat er ja nichts.




notme schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon das wäre irgendeine Schnur ausm Erotikfachgeschäft :q



Lass deiner Fantasie freien lauf... irgendwas wird sich mit der Schnur schon machen lassen.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Mag sein aber die würmer hier von meinem angel shop sind nunmal nicht so geil daher hol ich sie immer von egon und das schon seid jahren.und nu hab ich dank dieses forums keulenschnur für 5,50 gefunden sprich ich bekomme 2 für den preis den cih im shop zahle vom selben hersteller. heist aber nicht das ich alles online kaufe ich hol genug von mosi da seine auswahl echt top ist.


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Fährst du mal nach Kiel (ist ja nicht weit weg von Eutin)? 
Wenn du dort bei Knudsen reinguckst bekommst du die Würmer von Egon und auch die Keule für 4,99,-. Warum also Online kaufen?? Blei und der ganze andere Gerödel ist Online auch nicht billger da ja immer noch Versand hinzu kommt.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

jo haste schon recht mit...... aber zum glück muss ich soviel gerödel net kaufen da ich vieles selber bau....#h


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Möchte dich mal sehen wie du die Perlen zurecht feilst, die Haken biegst oder die Wirbel zusammen bastelst. :q


----------



## dorschfreund85 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

ja gut klar den kleinkram kauf ich schon aber den hol ich halt hier in eutin.es lohnt halt meistens nicht nach kiel zufahren für nen päckchen wirbel bzw haken....#6


----------



## Schleie! (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Ich meinte eigentlich die TaperTips von Dega, die konische Schlagschnur.

Wo gibt es diese denn noch???


----------



## Klaus S. (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich die TaperTips von Dega, die konische Schlagschnur.
> 
> Wo gibt es diese denn noch???



Zu faul zum selber suchen??


http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...gschnüre).html?shop_param=cid=23&aid=221.001&


----------



## Zador (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich die TaperTips von Dega, die konische Schlagschnur.
> 
> Wo gibt es diese denn noch???


 



Hallo,
ich benutze immer eine 30 ziger Geflochtene(ne günstige).
Noch nie ärger mit gehabt und gibt auch einen kleinen
Knoten(doppel Grinner)<----benutze ich immer.

Gruss Bernd


----------



## Ayla (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Moin ,
warum wollt ihr mit einer Keule für 5€ fischen ?
das ist doch Qualitativ der größte Schrott .
Holt euch lieber ne vernünftige Großspule und schaltet
ne 0,70er vor .

Ayla#h


----------



## dorschfreund85 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Also a stört er mich und b gehn dabei auch ca 10-15m wurfweite flöten ausserdem hasse ich es immer beim knoten das kraut wegzupulen....


----------



## Norbi (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Darum benutze ich Geflecht:m


----------



## Rosi (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*



Norbi schrieb:


> Darum benutze ich Geflecht:m



Du Purtianer, Geflecht färbt sich (für 5€) nicht so schön ein. 
Das Beste an der Keule ist doch ihre Farbe. Wenn man darauf achtet, dann weiß man auch nachts, in welcher Entfernung die Montage liegt. Ohne Knoten.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

ich bin auch kein freund von der keule, glaube, dass sie qualitativ (reissfestigkeit) schlechter sind. liegt vielleicht an der herstellung (konisch) keine ahnung. ich bevorzuge die konventionelle schlagschnur auch wenn die algen am knoten manchmal nerven. komisch wirds, wenn ich sehe, das manche ne keule benutzen, um weiter zu werfen und dann als vorfach nen tannenbaum dranhängen.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Die Methode mit Schlagschnur hab ich als jungendlicher aus preisgründen fast nur gefischt aber nu muss ich sagen das die keule zwar teurer is da öfter mal die ganze schnur austauschen must aber es sich doch für mich rechnet.


----------

